# First *possibly* pregnant doe



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Hiya, I havent posted about my mice for a while. Well I put my PEW female in with my BEW buck last saturday and I think she may be pregnant. She could only be gone a couple days as I believe I saw her in season just two days a go (whoa that was a bit of shock to see when she was hanging upside down from the roof mesh, took me a while to realise why she was erm . . red  ) But yeah I do believe I can see a tiny bump. Please could people post pics of early preganancy meeces? And also, currently her and her hubby Winston have made a love nest out of a one of those liquid capsule persil boxes, is she okay giving birth in their and rearing young?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can't see pregnancy as early as a week, it normally starts to show at around the 2 week mark, sometimes a little before if the mouse is larger than average when pregnant. Next weekend you'll have a much better idea if the mating was successful, though odds are if they are both young and healthy that she is pregnant.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

ah so at the moment I just have a lil fatty mouse? either that or I'm just impatient and therefore imagining baby bumps lol will post pics in a week


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

She may be eating more in preparation for the litter and I guess that she probably has put on a little weight although not much if she is pregnant. Time will tell!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

the selfs I started with (from Heather) were so enormous to start with I honestly didn't know 100% they were pregnant 'till 2-3 days before they dropped :lol:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I've just posted some pix on the for sale bit, and included some preggers doe snaps i took five weeks ago - this is what they can look like 2-3 days before having their litters:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Jesus!! Ma-hoo-ssive! I have all that to look forward to :] I am guessing my mousie has about a week left


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

How is she now?
Definately pregnant?


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yup deffinatly pregnant  shes waddling now lol but somehow shes still managing to climb on the mesh on the lid of the rub lol. These babies will be advertised online if anyone is interested- Im in shildon county durham but can travel to durham, bishop auckland, darlington, ayecliffe etc on my bus pass (college pass but college is over and it runs out on the 22nd of july lol). should be a litter of brokens and agoutis and I have *discovered* my chinchilla is false, she just has a white line around her tummy but is technically a broken silver agouti (I think thats correct, otherwise I just made up a term lol)


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

ooh! exciting!!
Just before my doe popped (6th June) she was amazingly big! Bigger than most of the pictures I have seen on the internet, so I was reeeally not expecting her to get so big! But then that is to be expected, what with her having 15 little squeakers in there!
The bubs are 8 days old today and very chubby! Their fur came through friday so the look really soft (and feel it too), a few are satin (i think) so I am well chuffed!
I can't wait for pictures of your babies!!!


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

lol I cant wait either, its like she has ballooned overnight, she was big a couple days ago but now I dont know how shes managing to walk, her tummys on the floor lol Im expecting them to be due around wednesday-ish


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooh yay!! I'm soo excited for you XD
When brie was at that stage, I though she was gonna loose all the fur of her belly cause it just dragged along on the floor. And when she got on the saucer she just walked on it when montie was just go flat out a million miles p/h! 
I couldn't believe how ma-hoo-sive she was!


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah I cant wait, her stomach is bulging lol I dont have a clue how shes managing to hang from the top of the cage though she is starting to have some difficulties doing stuff, her nest is a persil box and rather then use the hole in the front i made for her she keeps climbing over the top lol


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

XD Mice are so awkward sometimes :roll:


----------

